# Guter Gaming-Tisch



## dermarc83 (9. Februar 2019)

Hallo freunde wie oben geschrieben suche ich einen guten gaming Tisch


Bevorzugt eckschreitisch aber bin auch offen für anderes 

Preis so 200 Rum 

Kommt nen 35" Moni drauf


----------



## Sinusspass (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Guter gamingtisch*

Dann geh am besten in das Möbelgeschäft deiner Wahl und such dir einen aus.


----------



## dermarc83 (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Guter gamingtisch*

War ich schon entweder von allem bezahlbaren oder hässlich


----------



## Dragon AMD (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Guter gamingtisch*

Wenn du Handwerklich begabt bist bau dir doch einen. 

Den kannst du so bauen wie du willst.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Guter gamingtisch*

Selber bauen oder viele hundert Euro beim Tischler ausgeben damit man was hat was nicht nach Stangenware ausschaut.

Ich stand auch vor dem Problem. 
Hatte nen alten Ikea Bürotisch zur Verfügung und das Nanoxia Projekt S Gehäuse. Dieses ließ sich sehr gut in die Tischplatte integrieren. 
Ausgegeben habe ich exklusive Gehäuse für den Schrapel (Tischbein, Winkel für die Wand, Schrauben) keine 50€ und einen Tag Bastelarbeit.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Guter gamingtisch*

Was ist denn deine Definition von "Gaming-Tisch"? Das einfachste und günstigste, sofern du handwerklich minimal geschickt bist, wäre eine Tischplatte, Küchenarbeitsplatte oder beschichtete MDF-Platte (einfach mal im Baumarkt stöbern), je nach gewünschten Maßen zurecht schneiden. Dann Böcke, Unterschrankelemente oder Tischbeine (bspw. vom bekannten schwedischen Möbelhaus) nach Wahl drunterschrauben und wenn gewünscht Löcher für die Kabelführung (bspw. des Monitors) reinfräsen.


----------



## shadie (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Guter gamingtisch*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Was ist denn deine Definition von "Gaming-Tisch"? Das einfachste und günstigste, sofern du handwerklich minimal geschickt bist, wäre eine Tischplatte, Küchenarbeitsplatte oder beschichtete MDF-Platte (einfach mal im Baumarkt stöbern), je nach gewünschten Maßen zurecht schneiden. Dann Böcke, Unterschrankelemente oder Tischbeine (bspw. vom bekannten schwedischen Möbelhaus) nach Wahl drunterschrauben und wenn gewünscht Löcher für die Kabelführung (bspw. des Monitors) reinfräsen.



RGB Stripes nicht vergessen für den GAMING Look


----------



## Gustavo (21. Februar 2019)

Ich habe mich echt lange mit diesem Thema beschäftigt und ich babe nichts, aber auch wirklich nix gefunden bis auf diesen Hersteller. 
Ich habe auch was stabiles gesucht weil ich viel Project Cars und Race Room Experience fahre.  Ein RennRig kommt bei mir nicht in Frage, und für den Preis habe ich noch nen Schreibtisch dazu  
Ich freu mich auf meinen Gaming Tisch.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

